# Question about Roku



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I recently picked up a Roku 2 XS and have a question about it. I'm thinking of getting one for my father for Father's Day. If I do, can I add that to my Roku account? In other words, can one have multiple Roku units on one Roku account? Also, can I add his Roku to my Amazon Prime account like I did for my Roku?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Basically, yes to all.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup.... you can have several Rokus on one account.

And you can put Amazon Prime on multiple Rokus, even if the Rokus are on different accounts.

For a while I had two Rokus on my account and had Netflix and Amazon set up on both, then I gave the older Roku to my mother and took it off my account. I reset the box and set it up with her own Netflix and added my Amazon back to it, and it's working great.

The only thing I did was make sure I have a PIN required for Amazon purchases so there's no way anyone over at her house can charge a movie to me...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info, gentlemen.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

On a related note, what's the best place to find episodes of a TV show that didn't record? For some reason part 1 of the 2-part season finale of NBC's _The Firm_, the part that was televised on Saturday, May 5th, didn't record on any of my DVRs. I don't want to watch part 2, which did record, until I watch part 1. Therefore, I'm wondering where is the best place from which to watch the missing episode.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not free, but I usually get them from Amazon. It's $3 for HD. Unfortunately that's not one thats free for Prime.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

NBC's website streams The Firm as does their VOD channel 1004 Just not sure if they are currently showing the episode you missed.


----------

